# Gran Turismo Sport



## Giangy (22 Marzo 2016)

Quest'anno, si spera entro la fine dell'anno, uscirà Gran Turismo Sport per PS4, rivale di Project Cars, Assetto Corsa, e Forza Motorsport 6, sarà disponibile anche per la nuova console PS VR, la data di uscità è ancora da definire.


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Marzo 2016)

Gran Turismo deve fare un grosso passo in avanti se vuole competere con i titoli di punta attualmente in circolazione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Gran Turismo deve fare un grosso passo in avanti se vuole competere con i titoli di punta attualmente in circolazione



Cioè? QUali sarebbero? Chiedo per ignoranza...


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cioè? QUali sarebbero? Chiedo per ignoranza...


i titoli che ha citato il nostro amico qui sopra, Assetto Corsa, Forza Motorsport 6, Project CARS
prima se volevi giocare su PS a un gioco di guida sim-arcade la scelta era per forza Gran Turismo, adesso c'è molta più concorrenza su tutte le piattaforme, stesso discorso per Forza 6 su Xbox One ...meglio per noi ovviamente


----------



## Giangy (22 Marzo 2016)

Io ho l'Xbox One, e mi trovo bene con Forza Motorsport 6, a Giugno prenderò anche Assetto Corsa, non ho comprato Project Cars, ormai per quello aspetterò l'uscità del 2. La palla di Gran Turismo è che i suoni delle auto non sono proprio reali, cosi come ci sono troppi doppioni di auto Giapponesi.


----------

